# How many tanks do you have running right now??



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes it's poll time again! Been awhile and I was just wondering lol If it has water and life of some kind (sea monkeys included) then count em up and let us know ...*How many tanks do you have running right now??*

BTW the poll is not anonymous, Im interested to know who has the most too lol


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

Have 2 currently. A 6 gal sw edge and a 75 fully planted fw. Both fun as hell. (double that count for orchid and another for cacti)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol you replied fasted than I could activate the poll but it's cool to know what exactly you have too.
I have shut down a couple recently and down to my 75 & 33g tanks...life is soooo much easier now lol


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

3 now... 6 by November if things work out =)


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Currently have three tanks going, not a lot going just start ups lol, but plan to have a dozen hopefully by Christmas lol


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol you replied fasted than I could activate the poll but it's cool to know what exactly you have too.
> I have shut down a couple recently and down to my 75 & 33g tanks...life is soooo much easier now lol


Yah, figured as much since there was no poll but the post was up.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

3 right now had 12 at one time lol


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I have 4 running at the moment. I did have 5, but merged two smaller ones into one large one. An accumulated 420 gallons of water.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

36 gallon zoa reef
3 x 40 gallon breeders with L183 , L260 & L046
55 gallon frag tank
90 gallon L134 breeding colony
150 gallon L134 grow out tank

7 tanks 451 gallons 

Yikes!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

4 Tanks:
1x 50gal
1x 30gal
1x 8ish
1x 4ish

Total: 92gal


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you mean 92*ish* gal Lawson? lol


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

3 tanks: 55g 30g 20g --> 105g


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Between the water and "smart" meters, I'm having a hard time comprehending anything more than a 10g and brown grass.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

7 counting the koi pond out back. 4 sw, 1 fw shrimp, 1 fw planted community.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

MTS LOL 25 tanks running all with fish lol help me I'm addicted LOL

Here we go!!

210
180
92
4x90g
72 bow
2x55g
45g
36 bow
4x30g
29g bio cube s/w
2x20
6x10g


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> 7 counting the koi pond out back. 4 sw, 1 fw shrimp, 1 fw planted community.


Hey... I'm not about to toss out accusations here, but isn't that dwarf shrimp tank Felicia's?


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

4tanks -

A 5gallon betta tank, a 2gallon guppy fries tank, a 20gallon tropical tank and a 90gallon goldfish tank.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Down to 3 tanks (301 Gal) now! Glad that my MTS is gone but I think now I have BTS....


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

5 tanks 193 gallons all together
120 semi planted community
36 gallon lightly planted leopard danio and gourami
20 gallon lightly planted German blue ram and cories
15 gallon guppies and crayfish
3 gallon beta
Weekly 50% water changes on all but the beta... That one is monthly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

9 tanks at the moment.

I have been down sizing a bit after the "Great Flood". Not getting out of the hobby just taking it easy for a bit and trying to consolidate some of the tanks.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it would be interesting to see how many tanks people have stored.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

2 running right now but as many as 6 in the last year...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> I think it would be interesting to see how many tanks people have stored.


2 right now.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry didn't mean to hyjack your thread John, was more less suggesting another poll, don't know how to do one myself


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol no worries...would be interesting....I have 4 empty myself. The bad thing about having empty tanks is resisting the urge to start them when you know you don't have the time or space lol As far as starting a poll....when you make the thread , before submitting it you would need to scroll down to the additional options and there you will find the option to make it a poll. Pretty easy after that. 
The next poll I start is going to be for a photo contest thats in the works, but I didn't tell you that :bigsmile:


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

this is so true John, i dont know how many times i just" had " to get a pretty or unusual fish and immediately started down my mental list of empty tanks sitting around to put it in. and of course, there are the extra filters running for just this occasion as well.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

15 tanks 3 more trying to find room for<G>
4 ponds
6 container ponds

25 total


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm currently running 5: 2 x 10 gallon tanks, a 46 gallon, a 30ish gallon patio pond, and a teensy little sea monkey tank (it's my kids). At the height of my MTS I had 21 tanks running.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> this is so true John, i dont know how many times i just" had " to get a pretty or unusual fish and immediately started down my mental list of empty tanks sitting around to put it in. and of course, there are the extra filters running for just this occasion as well.


Thats a good idea with the filters lol I had to ban myself from going to any LFS's for that very reason. I get my bloodworms from J&L since they only carry SW livestock and I don't have SW tanks or the desire to deal with one yet lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

23 & 21 tanks?? Holy Moly thats more than alot of average LFS lol!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

8 tanks. And that's after downsizing some stuff.

MTS, anyone?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I paid 15 bucks to take my daughter to the Seaside Oregon aquarium a couple of days ago, I am pretty sure they had less tanks than I have!


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Currently at 4. 1 55 gallon FOWLR, 1 35 gallon freshwater, 1 10 gallon freshwater, and 1 20 gallon long salty with some sand and rock waiting for some residents. Currently working on starting a 46 gallon bow front reef tank.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Some of you guys and gals may be crazy haha kidding if I had the space I'd be right up there too or is it out? Joking. My 85 Malawi peacocks and a nano planted guppy tank in the kitchen  also a 36 planted with community fishes I keep for my parents. So just 3 modest tanks, does a koi pond count if so I got 4 :bigsmile:


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> Some of you guys and gals may be crazy haha kidding if I had the space I'd be right up there too or is it out? Joking. My 85 Malawi peacocks and a nano planted guppy tank in the kitchen  also a 36 planted with community fishes I keep for my parents. So just 3 modest tanks, does a koi pond count if so I got 4 :bigsmile:


According to the poll, over 60% of us have 2-4 tanks so we are good! Lol. Maybe someone should start a poll for total Gallon!?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I have 8 running right now, got 2 new 40G that will be setup soon for Salt Water :bigsmile:


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I only have 3 tanks. 90G community tank. 15G shrimp tank and 3G quarantine tank.. of course with the approval from my wife lol..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2 weeks and only 43 participants out of a couple hundred active members. Bet if it were a contest there would have been a couple hundred participants lol


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd contribute more but I still only have 4 tanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well you need more tanks then lol you contribute plenty around here my friend...just trying to get some of the lurkers more active


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have 1 90 Gallon reef tank and a 40 gallon frag tank both with sumps. The 40 g will be upgraded to a 75 gallon in the fall and will become a frag/reef tank.
When I kept Freshwater fish I had 8 tanks, way too many. All my time was spent do water changes LOL!!!!


----------



## The Fish Man (Apr 1, 2011)

I moved twice in March of this year; managed to keep my lightly planted 10G and 20G running during the moves, but shut down my fully planted high-tech 72G bowfront. Knowing I was moving in the future, I let the tank run down on fish though and was able to move most of them to the 10 and 20 when I moved.

I'm just about finished renovations at my house (needed to move from a condo to house to get more tanks! lol) and I am going to start up my 72G in the next week or two. Just ordered a new Eheim 2073 to replacing my aging 2226. That old 2226 ran 24 hours a day, 365 days a year for 13 years without problems - just had to replace the top gasket every other year as the rubber starts to compress after that amount of time and ain't nobody that got time for leaks! I also just bought a couple more bags of Flourite to top off my substrate yesterday and will begin aquascaping this weekend. As soon as the filter comes in I will order up a huge load of plants - budgeting around $100 - 150 for plants. Wifey wants the tank to look pretty off the bat as we have an event at our home pretty soon - but I've told here there won't be a lot of fish in it since they have to be introduced gradually.

So add my 33G cichlid tank at work to my current 20 and 10 I have at home and I have 3 tanks, but within a week or two I will be back at my usual 4 tanks.

Here's what my planted tank has looked like in the past and I am planning to get back to that.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous tank! Wish I had the patience to have one half the nice lol


----------



## The Fish Man (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks - it was more work than patience, a bit of luck and throwing lots of money at it until everything came together. lol I'll probably start up a blog on my new setup.


----------

